# 2004 gto no crank no start



## Flopez092 (Dec 23, 2021)

So I recently did an engine swap it’s the same 5.7 just one that isn’t blown up lol
Anyways after hooking everything back up after the swap was done I go to turn the key and nothing 
Lights on the dash come on power windows locks radio etc all work 
I’ve checked all the fuses under th dash and under the hood
I can take the starter relay out and jump the terminals and the car will start 
Kinda lost here….


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Here is the schematic.
Could be Engine Sensors Fuse or the Cruise Control Fuse, Clutch Pedal Switch (If manual trans)
or the Park/Neutral Switch (If auto trans)
Swap the Start Relay out with a know working one to see if it is bad.

Larry


----------



## An0maly_76 (Dec 25, 2021)

Antitheft locking it out? May need the BCM looked at.


----------



## Flopez092 (Dec 23, 2021)

An0maly_76 said:


> Antitheft locking it out? May need the BCM looked at.


Negative the security light isn’t flashing when it’s turned to the run position


----------



## Flopez092 (Dec 23, 2021)

Just an update it’s starts no problem now 🤔
I plugged back in the starter relay and boom on the first attempt 
So I have no idea what was going on


----------

